
Follow Stanford’s iPhone Programming Class For Free - petercooper
http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/index.php
======
lincolnq
Whaat? My undergrad CS department didn't have anything this focused on a
single technology or programming environment. The most specific was the
software engineering course where you learned how to use Java and C++ and XML,
but the point of that course was not even to teach those things but to teach
you how to learn the tools for doing professonal software development (and to
help you figure out how to actually build the projects in later courses).

I noticed this was part of stanford's Professional Development course series,
but I still am surprised they would offer such a short-term focused course.

~~~
gleb
193 series are normal undergrad courses. None of them were required (and
probably still are not) for a CS degree, but they are an acceptable choice,
along with many others. I think I took u (Unix programming), d (C++) and i
(Internet programming) back in the day. 193 series is explicitly industry
oriented, but the whole point of Stanford CS education is to get the practical
experience at the same time you learn the fundamentals. The two are
complimentary.

~~~
natrius
Not only are the 193's not required, they don't count towards the major at
all.

~~~
vlad
I'm taking a Comp Sci class in flash animation and graphic design. Not only
does it not count towards the major, but nor for any elective, either (of the
ones I have remaining to fulfill). But I wanted to take it... and it's been
worth it.

~~~
quantumhobbit
I'm starting to think that this is a universal truth that the best classes
never count towards your major. If the only people in there want to be there,
including the prof, everyone learns more.

------
pc
Just looked through a few -- these presentations are excellent. I'd recommend
them to anyone looking to learn iPhone development. (Not too surprising. Both
lecturers work on iPhone development at Apple, and Paul Marcos has been
teaching Cocoa at Stanford for a while.)

~~~
vlad
Patrick, any other resources you'd recommend?

~~~
petercooper
Sorry I'm not Patrick, but we're trying to keep up to date with iPhone
developer news (as well as tutorials) at <http://www.mobileorchard.com/> \-
we're trying to become a bit of a "go to" for iPhone development news and the
like - high level stuff mostly.

------
petercooper
FWIW, I posted the direct link to HN, but I also wrote a blog post about it
that might fill in some of the missing gaps for some:

[http://www.mobileorchard.com/take-stanfords-iphone-
programmi...](http://www.mobileorchard.com/take-stanfords-iphone-programming-
class-for-free/)

------
yan
These slides are fantastic! They also contain little bits of insights for
general Cocoa or ObjC development, which are very welcome.

------
comatose_kid
I've been following the slides up through the 4th class - they are excellent.
Makes me wonder why I'd bother buying any books at all about this.

------
rockstar9
looking at the course number 193P, it's probably a seminar or special course.
maybe just once.

are there more tutorials or videos available?

~~~
Zev
From the FAQ in
[http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/downloads/Handout-0-Ove...](http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/downloads/Handout-0-Overview.pdf)
:

Q: Will the class be televised? A: Yes. This year’s class will be offered via
SCPD and will be available online. There is no broadcast on campus cable, it
will only be available online.

However it doesn't look like its posted yet, there's no videos on
[http://scpd.stanford.edu/search/publicCourseSearchDetails.do...](http://scpd.stanford.edu/search/publicCourseSearchDetails.do?method=load&courseId=1270571)
\- without knowing anything whatsoever about Stanford's policy on SCPD, I'd
guess that they'll be posted once the course is over.

~~~
natrius
SCPD videos are generally only available to students. If you're not an actual
Stanford student, they want your money. The videos show up at
<https://myvideosu.stanford.edu>, but you need a valid SUNetID.

------
pstinnett
thanks for posting. Will keep my eyes on this.

------
thomasswift
thanks for the link

